# Spillway at piedmont



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

does anybody fish the spillway at piedmont? if so where do you start? and can you go up both creeks and fish, right there where it splits? and if so, how far up can you fish the one that goes to the left? also what techniques do you all use ? and what all is in there? Sorry for all the questions, I get that from my mom!! LOL but i need to figure this fishing out!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I fish it......saugeye and sometimes muskie in there in the warmer months. You also have bass in there, but I mostly fish it udring early spring and fall for saugeye. You can fish the creek so far, but it thins up pretty quick. Most guys use the normal jig/grubs, and it is a good choice till you learnt he bottom a little bit. You will lose lures. I use everything from jigs to cranks and spinners. If you see any baitfish activity near the surface, throw a topwater or a jerk bait. You can fish all around the area that is mowed down. It can be very good at times, but for the most part, this time of year, it is good for saugeye. Good luck to ya!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Junior, Your mom said she wishes you would have picked up her knack of asking questions when you were in school.. I told her the only thing you wanted to know then was, where's the party and will there be girls..LOL


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

wvsportsman said:


> Hey Junior, Your mom said she wishes you would have picked up her knack of asking questions when you were in school.. I told her the only thing you wanted to know then was, where's the party and will there be girls..LOL


I still want to know that!!!!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

LOL, You better stick with fishin!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish the spillway particularly this time of year as I do all the spillways and creek junctions for saugeyes.
Tim


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

bttmline said:


> I fish the spillway particularly this time of year as I do all the spillways and creek junctions for saugeyes.
> Tim


If only you knew how to catch them   

I was out there last friday and didn't have any luck. Water level was good, but not luck. I didn't even find any dead shad floating like I usually do this time of year


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't seen the shad like years before on top but I am marking them on the finder.
I have been doing alot of river fishing the last week or so.
Tim


----------

